# Can cooking salt burn?



## chefstephen55 (Jul 4, 2009)

If I crack an egg on a fry pan, break the yoke and sprinkle cooking salt on the egg will the salt burn when I flip the egg to cook on the other side?


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Short answer, no.

Sodium chloride only begins to melt at 1300F give or take a few degrees.

There's enough moisture in the environment to keep it way cooler than that anyway.


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

At any temp that could burn salt your egg would be having a seriously bad day.:lol:


----------



## schuster (Apr 21, 2009)

Salt is basically a rock. Barring any special equipment, it's near impossible to burn a rock. Pepper is another matter...


----------



## blueicus (Mar 16, 2005)

If you've put a good, solid brulee torch to salt instead of sugar, you'll see salt burn .


----------

